# Drum n Bass, Dubstep, Breakbeat, electro and Hard Trance!



## shadau (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys!
Atm im really into Drum n Bass, Dubstep, Breakbeat, electro and Hard Trance! more of the heavy shit! was just wondering if you guys would recomend any artists?
Here are some of my favorites 
(they are pretty awsome baked)


Hard Trance: http://oenq.com/mp3/2008/6-June/DJ_Oenq_-_June_2008_(Hard_Trance).mp3 (Not a verry well known DJ but hes insane!) =D


Drum and bass: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLJ6hwsq624 (Well known DJ, Hes pretty awsome with some mint choonz)


Dubstep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hI4bSCy9iE (only started listening to this DJ a few months ago but hes awsum!)
Also another good dubstep tune is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWQukgO1X6c&feature=related (awsome tune)


Breaks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kscIHwUdQB4 (off a compilation but still a good song) =D


Electro: http://oenq.com/mp3/2008/3-March/DJ_Oenq_-_March_2008_(Electro).mp3


Dance music isent just that mainstream processed shit that you hear at night clubs =D


anyhow they are what i am listening to at the moment! Anyone got any good tunes?


----------



## BisGrow (Mar 26, 2009)

The Disco Biscuits rule face!!!!
However on the more psyched out trancey side are you familiar with the Twizted crew? Hallucinogen, Younger Brother, Shpongle or OTT, who imo is the absolute god of dub!??

LA Riots MSTRKRFT and Justice are a few of the more global hard electo house that i like and always bring da ruckus!! 

oh and if u like that grimey electro two step dub trance shiot then definatly check out The Pretty Lights.,,they are a local group from my area that strait up throws a massacre everytime!!!

Not sure if this is what u were lookin for but just a few of the things im into at the moment!


----------



## shadau (Mar 26, 2009)

BisGrow said:


> The Disco Biscuits rule face!!!!
> However on the more psyched out trancey side are you familiar with the Twizted crew? Hallucinogen, Younger Brother, Shpongle or OTT, who imo is the absolute god of dub!??
> 
> LA Riots MSTRKRFT and Justice are a few of the more global hard electo house that i like and always bring da ruckus!!
> ...


Sweet dude, not heard of any of them, were you from?
and yeah im gunna check out Pretty Lights fo sho.
cheers man


----------



## BisGrow (Mar 26, 2009)

shadau said:


> Sweet dude, not heard of any of them, were you from?
> and yeah im gunna check out Pretty Lights fo sho.
> cheers man


 im from WY but no music here,...I go to CO for that. sweet man enjoy the new beats!


----------



## BisGrow (Mar 26, 2009)

That Rusko mess is straight raw!!!! love the movie snatch ha
stuff is tight tho!


----------



## shadau (Mar 26, 2009)

BisGrow said:


> That Rusko mess is straight raw!!!! love the movie snatch ha
> stuff is tight tho!


cheers man, rusko is mint man one of my fave dubstep artist, with caspa 






BisGrow said:


> im from WY but no music here,...I go to CO for that. sweet man enjoy the new beats!


ahh sweet dude, yeah checked some of the stuff out and that OTT is mint, downloading his shit now. cheers again dude.


----------



## the shogun (Mar 27, 2009)

skream - uk based dubstep producer
scratch perverts - world champion djs

check out the pearson towers pages for loads of mixes and dj sets, d&b, dubstep, hip hop, electro, breakbeat etc


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 2, 2009)

check out my mix, let me know what you think. http://dnbshare.com/download/oldskool.mp3.html


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 2, 2009)

[youtube]4a5JvPrahTQ[/youtube]


----------



## lcgyy (Apr 5, 2009)

Entourage said in court papers that he suffered a concussion, a ruptured eardrum, a burst blood vessel in his eye and a torn rotator cuff in the July 2005 scuffle with Iverson's security detail. The altercation occurred when the basketball star's entourage attempted to take over the bar's VIP section, according to court papers. No criminal charges were filed. 
Piven, the Emmy-friendly star of Entourage,exited the production in December, 10 weeks early, citing health concerns related to mercury poisoning, which Entourage said he got from eating fish. In the statement, the producers noted that Entourage have requested "a wide range of relevant information" from Entourage about his "alleged illness," including "medical records and documentation of Mr. Piven's activities both during and after the run of the show." They also proposed that all information supplied be "subject to a strict confidentiality agreement."
Blige recently guest-starred on Entourage

The L Word is the intimate story about the lives and loves of a group of lesbian friends living in Los Angeles. The show has received a lot of praise for its brilliant storylines and its portrayal of the lesbian community.
The L Word is created and executive produced by Ilene Chaiken who also...
Charlie is a well-to-do bachelor with a house at the beach, a Jaguar in the front, and an easy way with women. His casual Malibu lifestyle is interrupted when his tightly wound brother Alan, who's facing a divorce, and his son Jake, come to live with him. Together, these two and a half men confront the challenges of growing up; finally. Complicating matters are the brothers'...
NCIS Spinoff Casts CSI Alumna, Two Others
The ensemble for CBS' planned NCIS spinoff continues to flesh out. Not long after it was reported that Chris O'Donnell and LL Cool J are circling two lead roles, three other characters have been cast.
Louise Lombard, who played CSI'sSofia Curtis for three seasons, has landed what is considered the series' female lead: Clara, a former major in the military police turned investigator.
The Hollywood Reporter also reports that Peter Cambor (Notes from the Underbelly) will play Nate, a quick-witted operational psychologist.
Just asNCISwas born of a JAG episode, this latest offshoot will kick off as an episode of NCIS.
House md seasons 1-5 is injured in a motorcycle accident in New York and finds himself in bed next to a patient suffering from complete paralysis. As House transfers the patient to Princeton to determine what's wrong with him, Wilson tries to find out why House seasons 1-5 dvd boxset was in New York.


----------



## budjunkie (Apr 5, 2009)

mstrkrft(fist of god),hatiras,dousk,deadmau5,eric prydz,pryda(eric prydz dif record label),tocadisco,the prodigy,JELO,miles dyson,da boogieboys,basskelph,drumattic twins(breaks),Kid Dub,surkin,chris lake,boyz noize,fRew,tommy trash,chocolate puma,bingo playas,sebastein leger etc gotta luv electro!!www.beatport.com


----------



## dr easer (Apr 5, 2009)

im down with the electro scene. 

boys noize
daft punk
soul wax(they have this remix album............tits!)
chromeo
flosstradamus
justice(previously mentioned)
kill the noise
treasure fingers
mstrkrft(previously mentioned)
the kings of electro(mixed by alter ego and playgroup)old school electro
diplo
OCDJ
girl talk
chemical brothers
roots manuva
spank rock

ask and you will recieve


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 6, 2009)

[youtube]iaWNtd1P7jQ[/youtube]


----------



## STONER1234 (Apr 6, 2009)

dr easer said:


> im down with the electro scene.
> 
> boys noize
> daft punk
> ...


pretty good.
check out my projects on myspace,

CLASSIC CULT
Girls Like Us
Zeldar
PEPPYCOLA

www.myspace.com/girlslikeus420

also check out Crookers, Aphex Twin, Ed Banger Records, Turbo Records, The Crystal Method, The Chemical Bros, Junkie XL.


----------



## shadau (Apr 6, 2009)

STONER1234 said:


> pretty good.
> check out my projects on myspace,
> 
> CLASSIC CULT
> ...


Just checked out your myspaz account, Really awsome! added you


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's a new mix i just did. Need's a little work & a few more track's, but not horrible.
http://dnbshare.com/download/Quickie.mp3.html


----------



## shadau (Apr 7, 2009)

hurricanedj909 said:


> Here's a new mix i just did. Need's a little work & a few more track's, but not horrible.
> http://dnbshare.com/download/Quickie.mp3.html


Downloading now


----------



## Scarrell (Apr 8, 2009)

my current favorite artist is bassnectar, youtube doesnt have that many songs up of his, but check out the albums Mesmerizing The Ultra:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRQ62mIlQJk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWEoQkkaPYc&feature=related


i also listen to alot of Shpongle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qt2WbfotkU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2LK-zGfdUU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdq5ogkOnQg&feature=related


1200 micrograms(raja from shpongles band):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl9_6wF9Cfs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPC6qso1N0k&feature=related

Carbon Based Lifeforms:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtPTvyjtx3g&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRUExuuaxWw&feature=related

and check out the song "last breath" by them too


----------



## hitch420 (Aug 20, 2010)

Please take the time to have a listen to my mix i have entered in to the GET DARKER DJ COMP
http://www.mixcloud.com/DJ_Fire_Starter/sw4-getdarker-competition/
Tracklisting 
Fitted - DZ 
Yo HeadZ - Dub & Run 
Mad - Magnetic Man 
Remember Dre - DJ Defkline 
Dirty Face - Example (Benga Remix) 
World Of Ragga - Gangsta Na Play 
Roor - Flux Pavilion 
TimeBomb - Dub & Run 
9mm - Self Simular 
Cold Shoulder - Adele (Rusko Remix) 
If Ya Cant Beat Um - Reso 
The Blank (original mix) - Skism 
Stop Watching - Benga 
Hide & Seek - Imogen Heap (Roksonix Remix) 
Rock Music - Benga 
Puppet Walk - The Others
Judging Criteria:
* Top bosses The Risky (D&BA) and Darkside (GetDarker) will be judging and listening out for highest-quality tune selection & technical skill 
* Entrants will be judged on factors including, but not limited to, number of plays, favorites, positive feedback, originality and technical ability
Thanks for listening , Free download link to follow after the competition.


----------



## redivider (Oct 8, 2010)

want some trippy electro??? if it can be called that... i consider it electro... it's live produced.... Danger! - 9h20

[youtube]c4SZdob0YU8[/youtube]


----------

